# Xcode 10.1 éditeur



## phelibre (2 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je début avec Swift 4.2  mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner du texte dans l'éditeur !!!

Je vous remercie de m'éclairer
Cordialement,


----------

